# Thank Button



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Is the Thank button broken? I have noticed in the past few days that someone asks the Forum for help, lots of people reply with their best efforts. The originator then comes back and says thanks in a post. I thought that what the Thank button was for!

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, I've just Thank'd you :wink:

I presume the post was a bit tongue-in-cheek? In which case, I much prefer to thank people personally if they've been particularly helpful. I often use the Thank button as a "like" button. Sometimes, I do both  

But when I've wanted specific help, I always try to post a "Thank you".

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

One of my favourite gripes and that of a few other members.
This old chestnut comes around a couple of times a year.



Mine seems to be working ok. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

What is also frustrating is when the OP doesn't thank or even reply - so we don't know which piece of advice worked!
Bill


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi all . what i don't like is when people are having a problem you rush around posting photos e.t.c in the reply hoping you have help fix there problem and also for your own benefit and you get no feed back .jud


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

many many thanks to all who replied. :lol: :lol:  

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi all

Firstly - does it really matter if we offer help on a forum and don't get thanked? :roll: There are plenty of perfectly good reasons why this might happen, and I won't bother to list them. :wink:

As for the means of thanking, I'm with Gerald on this. Just my _(perhaps "our")_ opinion, but the button seems a bit impersonal. I would much rather write a brief note of thanks . . . I think it means more and indicates sincerity. _(And before anybody pounces, I'm not suggesting that hitting the button is necessarily insincere! 8O )_

Having said all that, I also have to agree with Jud and Bill. It doesn't matter a damn, but it's still annoying when you go to a lot of trouble and the ingrate you helped doesn't bother to say thanks . . . even when they re-visit the thread! 8O

_ (Bill's point is a good one too. Several bits of advice offered - so which one worked? :roll: )_

Dave

P.S. Please don't thank me - just throw money! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

PS ?, I prefer to thank you Zeb, times are hard,we're all in it together. :lol: 

tony


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry Zeb I'm skint, so thank you.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Since the number of 'thanks' received is displayed, I always try to use the thank button where possible as it adds to one's status IMO.

I also prefer to add a proper thank you, along with an update where one is required.

My bugbear though, is the people that openly ask for opinions, then thank all of those contributors that agree with their own opinion, but not those that have the audacity to have a differing opinion, but still take the time to reply.

Unless someone is being deliberately disruptive or taking the micky, I will also thank those that disagree with me, even if their opinion differs to mine.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> Since the number of 'thanks' received is displayed, I always try to use the thank button where possible as it adds to one's status IMO.


What status is that then ??

It will be getting like the "Oscars" soon, I must first of all thank my friend Zeb who added this advice not forgetting ?? who mentioned so and so,

Jeez get over your selves.

I do agree however it would be good to get a little feedback regarding a fix for a particular issue, and in the main I believe most people do that within the thread.

Steve

Tin hat on and fastened.

Edited for spelling


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My signature says it all and still folk can't grasp it :lol:
My favourite thread
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1109808.html#1109808


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

A personal thank you is far nicer than somebody pushing a button.I thought it was about receiving thanks for a kind act rather than collecting numbers which some people like to do,but each to their own.
Bri


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Some people spend a lot of time and effort giving answers to questions that the questioner is often most grateful for and a "Thank" is seen by those grateful as an easy way to reward that effort.
Most topic questions get far more answers when the asker is seen to use the thank tab. The choice is yours! I didn't get my thanks for nothing


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> What status is that then ??
> 
> It will be getting like the "Oscars" soon, I must first of all thank my friend Zeb who added this advice not forgetting ?? who mentioned so and so,
> 
> ...


All the thanks in the world is no good without a MHF medal - I want one 

Has it been withdrawn now? from this previous post on the topic trevorf had one but it has now disappeared from his avatar.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-112797.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=medal&start=20
Ray


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

dovtrams said:


> Is the Thank button broken? I have noticed in the past few days that someone asks the Forum for help, lots of people reply with their best efforts. The originator then comes back and says thanks in a post. I thought that what the Thank button was for!
> 
> Dave


If you have a complaint -










MHS...Rob


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: That avatar has had its share of thanks in the past :thumbup:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> Some people spend a lot of time and effort giving answers to questions that the questioner is often most grateful for and a "Thank" is seen by those grateful as an easy way to reward that effort.
> Most topic questions get far more answers when the asker is seen to use the thank tab. The choice is yours! I didn't get my thanks for nothing


I'd just like to say ....Thanks for nothing


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Bill_OR said:


> What is also frustrating is when the OP doesn't thank or even reply - so we don't know which piece of advice worked!
> Bill


That makes it a "thankless task" I suppose.

Someone's gotta keep the old sayings going


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

BillCreer said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Some people spend a lot of time and effort giving answers to questions that the questioner is often most grateful for and a "Thank" is seen by those grateful as an easy way to reward that effort.
> ...


I did now :thumbup:


----------

